

Ask HN: why shouldn't browsers come embedded with font-awesome like icons? - Techasura

I have been thinking why should not browsers give some icons  which can be used just like we use css styling properties.
may be like, 
.somediv{
font-icon:&quot;icon-facebook&quot;;
}
It would be just too good for developers not to worry during development. We can avoid loading extra scripts and stylesheets just for this. Just a thought and would like to hear comments on this.
======
meerita
Because that's not the browser job.

Facebook, Twitter maybe are de-facto standards for some stuff, but by no means
we should mark, use them as is it. Let people use what they want. If you want
fonts with symbols, you get system ones.

@font-face will be the answer and the real freedom.

------
clyfe
They kind of do
[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Unicode/List_of_useful_symbols](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Unicode/List_of_useful_symbols)

